# Disc reads as blank but it isn't supposed to..?



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

I burnt a DVD with some files I needed, and now when I put it into my computer the computer reads it as a blank disc, how did this happen and can I fix it?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

DVD-R or DVD-RW?

Can you read files in Windows Explorer?

You may have just had a bad burn, where no useful data was transferred to the disc.


----------



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

Its DVD-R and the files can't be read in Windows explorer, it shows up as a blank disc (I'm running Vista Ultimate) and in my computer the disc does appear to be nearly full, like there isn't any memory really left to burn anything, so there is something there, but windows doesn't recognize it for some reason, it may be that the disc is dammaged, however there are no scratchmarks on it, no inner rings or outer rings even so I dono what's wrong with it, and also the bad burn thing, can I still retreive data from the disc, I desperately need the disc.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like your disc was either formatted wrongly or the write speed was too high.

We can try to use Alcohol 52% Free to make an ISO image of the disc. You can download Alcohol 52% Free here: http://www.free-downloads.net/programs/Alcohol_52__Free_Edition

If you can create an ISO image of the disc, that definitely proves there is something on the disc. You can extract the files from the ISO image with WinRAR. WinRAR is a shareware utility available here: http://rarlab.com/ . The file must be in ISO format in order for WinRAR to be able to extract the data.


----------



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

ok so I burnt an ISO with Alchohol, and that worked, then I extracted the files with WinRAR, however the folder is empty, nothing's there... any suggestions?


----------



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

I also tried PowerISO and it said the file is unsupported or invalid


----------



## ted-m (Feb 28, 2007)

so I guess I'm SOL?


----------

